# Steam downloaded EXTREM LANGSAM!!!!111elf



## Murcalumis (22. August 2015)

Hallo erstmal 
Ich lade meine Spiele, wie die meisten wohl hier, bei Steam runter. Dabei habe ich immer ne maximale Netzwerkauslastung von ca 900 KB/S.
Irgendwann dachte ich mir, es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich soooooooooooo langsames Internet habe.
Nach gefühlt 1000000 Speedtests bin ich auf nen Download von ca 7,5 MB/S gekommen!
Kann mir jemand erklären warum Steam bei mir so extrem langsam downloaded 
- Murcalumis


----------



## Robstar85 (22. August 2015)

moin

kann es sein dass du da ein paar Einheiten durcheinander bringst? 

7,5 Mega*Bit*/sekunde sind etwa 900 Kilo*Byte*/Sekunde. Demnach wäre alles in ordnung. Ein Download von einem Gigabyte dürfte so ungefähr 18 - 20 Minuten dauern.


----------



## niklasschaefer (22. August 2015)

Hi das passt schon. In den meisten Speedtest wird angezeigt Mbits so wie bei dir denn 7.5 Megabits entsprechen einer Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 900 Kilobyte/s. Denn der Wert beim Speedtest muss durch 8 geteilt werden damit Megabyte oder Kilobytes rauskommen! 


Edit: da war einer schneller!


Gruß Niklas


----------



## Murcalumis (22. August 2015)

Ok o_O
Danke, jetzt weiß ich beischeid ;D


----------

